# Ghost Mantis Hatch (in great detail)



## Precarious (Jun 5, 2011)

Another lucky catch...  

I wanted to document the whole process so you can see each stage; as it emerges from the ooth, pushes out of the egg casing by splitting the back, then pulls out the legs.

Then after, you'll see how the swelling of the head goes down, the rump flattens and curls, and its color darkens.


----------



## Precarious (Jun 5, 2011)

Take notice of the shape of the head and abdomen between these three photos (taken over the course of an hour).
















Happy Birthday!


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy cow that's some great detail! I never noticed how bubbly a ghost ooth actually looks!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 5, 2011)

Wonderful...as always.


----------



## animalexplorer (Jun 5, 2011)

HG Giger all the way on these fantastic macros!


----------



## Ryan.M (Jun 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ruaumoko (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 5, 2011)

To quote the great Dr. Frankenstein "IT'S ALIVE, IT'S ALIVE !!!" and oh yeah, Great pics man.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 5, 2011)

That is the closest I have ever seen of a hatch. Thank you Precarious!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 5, 2011)

man, what are doing here???, you should be on Natgeo Wild or something like that :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 5, 2011)

I wanna know how the heck you know there coming? Do they yell "hey Henry here we come and you simply grab the camera" or is it something like a phone call you get, and you say ok guy's hold on a minute while I get my gear in place, maybe its morse code? :blink:


----------



## Precarious (Jun 5, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I wanna know how the heck you know there coming? Do they yell "hey Henry here we come and you simply grab the camera" or is it something like a phone call you get, and you say ok guy's hold on a minute while I get my gear in place, maybe its morse code? :blink:


All I can tell you is that the Mantis Goddess is real. No joke. She helps me out.  

It also helps to live like a monk locked in a room full of bugs. :helpsmilie:


----------



## poke (Jun 5, 2011)

Amazing pictures


----------



## Precarious (Jun 5, 2011)

So I'm thinking that fluid stored in the head goes toward filling all the expanded body tissue. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait are you still talking about mantis here?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jun 5, 2011)

Best shoot you've had in my opinion. These are incredible!

It is so strange how the body is 75% abdomen when the nymph first emerges, then about 25% abdomen once its out and dry. The miracle of life I guess


----------



## Precarious (Jun 5, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Wait are you still talking about mantis here?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


No, I meant _your_ head, you Hydrocephalic! :angry:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 5, 2011)

Precarious said:


> No, I meant _your_ head, you Hydrocephalic! :angry:


Hydrocephalic: A usually congenital condition in which an abnormal accumulation of fluid in the cerebral ventricles causes enlargement of the skull and compression of the brain, destroying much of the neural tissue.

You must of seen me when I had a bad hangover, it's better now, usually I don't go for stereo-typing but you got me there. :1eye:


----------



## Idolofreak (Jun 5, 2011)

Cute! I have six L2's coming in from GreenOasis. I should have some pictures of those once I get them. If they hold still long enough!


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 5, 2011)

just.............................. fabulous, i can see how people can get passionate about photography when clarity like that is shown to others.


----------



## Precarious (Jun 5, 2011)

d17oug18 said:


> just.............................. fabulous, i can see how people can get passionate about photography when clarity like that is shown to others.


Thanks. I've watched many, many molts, recorded them to video, and still couldn't figure out exactly what I was seeing. This is the first time I could actually see how they are encased in that thin film of skin. Very interesting. So glad I bought this camera gear.


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm just out of words and phrases on this. You've got more great pics than I have adjectives.

Did you get any of it on video?


----------



## Precarious (Jun 5, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> I'm just out of words and phrases on this. You've got more great pics than I have adjectives.
> 
> Did you get any of it on video?


No video. I usually switch back and forth but this time I wanted to try to get the whole process in good clear photos. I'm so glad I did. I can finally see what's going on.

There will be more Ghosts hatching. Only 3 came out today. I suspect more will hatch tomorrow morning and I've got more ooths after that.

What I'd really like to document is an Idolo ooth hatching!


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah. We're working on that...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 5, 2011)

Your footage is so amazing and top notch, I'll send you my first Idolo ooth If you promise to answer the phone when they call and tell you there coming!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jun 5, 2011)

d17oug18 said:


> just.............................. fabulous, i can see how people can get passionate about photography when clarity like that is shown to others.


+1,000 lol, this thread of pix is siiiick Henry, nice work as always!


----------



## kamakiri (Jun 6, 2011)

Excellent work!

I've always been afraid of getting that close to hatchlings...well done!


----------



## Schloaty (Jun 14, 2011)

Can't beleive I just found this thread.

OH. MY. GOD.

That's all I got.

Speechless.


----------



## Termite48 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Henry for 1) being there at the right time and 2) for taking such revealing and clear pics of this awesome event of one of the favorite species. My applause! :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Jun 24, 2011)

As always, brilliant. Never cease to amaze.


----------



## Arwen9 (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome.

Pretty much sums it up. B)


----------



## MantidLord (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow...I see why some people consider new hatched mantids as being on the second stadium (L2). Awesome photos. I don't know how I missed this.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jun 24, 2011)

Stunning! That's the only thing I can say right now. B)


----------



## Andyfrog321 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome macros!


----------



## tszabo86 (Jun 28, 2011)

d17oug18 said:


> just.............................. fabulous, i can see how people can get passionate about photography when clarity like that is shown to others.


Holy Cow, what camera/lens did you use for these pics?


----------



## Precarious (Jun 28, 2011)

tszabo86 said:


> Holy Cow, what camera/lens did you use for these pics?


Canon EOS Rebel T2i body

Canon EF100mm f/2.8 Macro USM lens

Canon 250 D Close-Up lens filter

Opteka 10x macro filter

So a macro lens plus two quality diopter filters. The EF100mm only goes down to 1:1 and I can't afford the MP-E 65mm lens. But I am accepting donations. :lol: 

And most importantly:

Canon Macro Twin Lite Flash MT-24EX

Can't take good macro without proper lighting and this unit is the schiznits!


----------

